# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تاییدیه از آموزش پرورش؟

## allisool

سلام دوستان کنکوری 93 که کارنامه امتحاناتون رو هم از مدرسه گرفتین و در انتظار جواب اولیه کنکورین!

کسی میدونه بعد از گرفتن کارنامه و سایر مدارک از مدرسه ، باید چه تاییدیه هایی از آموزش پرورش گرفت؟

تاییدیه نمرات پیش؟ + سوم؟ + تاییده ادامه تحصیل برای نظام وظیفه؟

ممنونم.

----------


## pourya_blue

درود
من واسه ثبت نام تاییدیه کارنامه های سوم+پیش + تاییدیه گواهی های دیپلم+ پیش دانشگاهی رو ازم خواستن...
حالا دانشگاهها راهنمایی میکنن
لازم نیست نگران باشید**

----------


## Alfredo

برای ثبت نام دانشگاه دانشکده ازتون این مدارک رو می خواد تا پرونده آموزشی تکمیل باشه

اصل ديپلم متوسطه يا گواهي موقت آن
اصل گواهي پيش دانشگاهي يا گواهي موقت آن
تاييديه پيش دانشگاهي
يک برگ فتوکپي از تمام صفحات شناسنامه
شش قطعه عکس تمام رخ سه در چهار تهيه شده در سال جاري
مدرك نظام وظيفه

----------

